# book matched ambrosia maple table tops



## davduckman2010 (Nov 7, 2016)

had these droped of at a amish fella before I left . the have a 40 + in sander and planer. don't know how those guys join slabs with out biscuts but there solid as hell ?the one on the far left is my new dineing table in the works. there drum sanded to about 1 5/8 thick and 35 to 40 in wide 7 to 8 ft long . cant wait to get it died and sealed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 7, 2016)

3 more

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 7, 2016)

Where ya Been- Nice slabs. Biscuits? they are for breakfast- Not woodworkin. Gotta learn those plumbers everythin......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 7, 2016)

been working out of state at a nuke coal plant ---I like biscuts & gravy yep


----------



## Tony (Nov 7, 2016)

That's going to be bad a..!! What are you planning for the base? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 7, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> been working out of state at a nuke coal plant ---I like biscuts & gravy yep



That can raise hell with home life but usually is very good for wallet.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 7, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> That can raise hell with home life but usually is very good for wallet.


yep its all about the benjimans anymore i missed my dogs but I had to throw a bone in the door so I wouldn't get bit

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 7, 2016)

Tony said:


> That's going to be bad a..!! What are you planning for the base? Tony


don't know yet maybe slab base out of the same stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 7, 2016)

Eye candy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 7, 2016)

Wow David, that is some neat stuff. By the way, one of your images posted twice so I removed one of them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 7, 2016)

I hope your keeping the one on the far left, that thing is way cool


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 7, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I hope your keeping the one on the far left, that thing is way cool


lol how did you quess that oneim going to die it


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Nov 7, 2016)

Those are some bad ass slabs man! Nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 7, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> been working out of state at a nuke coal plant ---I like biscuts & gravy yep


Hmmm, only "nuke coal" plant I know of is Zimmer. It started out as a nuke, but after 3-mile, was converted to coal. There are others, just not familiar with em.


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 7, 2016)

Wow very nice slabs indeed. Huge! David, why is your son so serious in the pics?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 8, 2016)

NeilYeag said:


> David, why is your son so serious in the pics?


Osama Bin Scotty? He's happiest when he's huntin, fishin, or cooking something amazing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 9, 2016)

Great lookin hurricane shutters you got there!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 10, 2016)

Lord have mercy those are some special booked slabs. I too like the far left.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm in the process of picking my jaw off the floor!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

